# Wiring a Wall Switch to a Honeywell RV8310 gas valve



## CyrustheMede (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi, I purchased a house with a Lennox Spectra (LSS-40CN) that has a Honeywell RV8310E gas valve.  Remotes for this unit are not longer available and I was hoping to wire in a wall switch to turn it on and off.  
Here is a link to the manual, Honeywells website seems to be under maintenance but I found it here:
http://www.allpartsinc.com/mmAllParts/Others/RV8310_OM.pdf

The wall switch has already been run next to the valve, I am just unsure how to wire it since it is unlike any other valve I have seen.  i.e. only two thermopiles no thermocouple.

I should say that this fireplace seems to be working properly I am able to light it, I just have no way of turning it off except by removing the cover below and manually shutting it off with an oven mitt on because it was so hot.  perhaps this is another problem that it seems to be too hot?


----------



## Former Farmer (Nov 6, 2016)

If you turn off the power to the unit, does the pilot light stay lit?

As far as the fireplace seems to be too hot, the manual states "If the LOCAL/REMOTE switch is in the LOCAL position, the receiver/valve will be at the highest fixed pressure setting."


----------



## Shahn1111 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi. Did you ever figure out how to do this?  





CyrustheMede said:


> Hi, I purchased a house with a Lennox Spectra (LSS-40CN) that has a Honeywell RV8310E gas valve.  Remotes for this unit are not longer available and I was hoping to wire in a wall switch to turn it on and off.
> Here is a link to the manual, Honeywells website seems to be under maintenance but I found it here:
> http://www.allpartsinc.com/mmAllParts/Others/RV8310_OM.pdf
> 
> ...


----------

